# What new TV show you watch this season?



## tecboy (Oct 23, 2018)

I have been binge-watching The Haunting of Hill House. It is not that scary, but it has very good story.  It reminds me the first season of The America Horror Story.  I heard the novel is pretty scary, and I’m planning to read it soon.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Oct 23, 2018)

I've heard mixed reviews about that show. Some people are saying it's great, while others say it's lame. 

I just finished watching Stein's;Gate 0, and plan to start this season of Attack on Titan soon. 

As for live action, I'm watching The Walking Dead, and Legion. I also need to get caught up on Supernatural.


----------



## snowbear (Oct 23, 2018)

Just the new season of Doctor Who.


----------



## Finepixsl (Oct 23, 2018)

Just started watching the 12th, and sadly last , season on The Big Bang Theory.


----------



## Designer (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm not really big on TV.  I watch mostly the news and weather.  Turn it off in time for sports.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 23, 2018)

Finepixsl said:


> Just started watching the 12th, and sadly last , season on The Big Bang Theory.



sadly?  that show should have been cancelled many seasons ago...


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 24, 2018)

Finepixsl said:


> Just started watching the 12th, and sadly last , season on The Big Bang Theory.


I've always liked this show, and have even started liking "Young Sheldon".


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 24, 2018)

Designer said:


> I'm not really big on TV.  I watch mostly the news and weather.  Turn it off in time for sports.



If TV came out with decent shows today, I might get interested again. Otherwise,  I'll stick to watching history documentaries on YouTube.


----------



## compur (Oct 24, 2018)

I unplugged the cable and just watch the snow now. (Don't tell me how it ends.)


----------



## Finepixsl (Oct 24, 2018)

Braineack said:


> sadly?  that show should have been cancelled many seasons ago...



Totally disagree.


----------



## Finepixsl (Oct 24, 2018)

Warhorse said:


> I've always liked this show, and have even started liking "Young Sheldon".



I love the show (indeed it is the only current programme I watch), but can't bring myself to watch Young Sheldon, as I feel it will ruin TBBT for me.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 24, 2018)

Finepixsl said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > sadly?  that show should have been cancelled many seasons ago...
> ...



It's no longer a good show; incredibly overrated.

It's not funny, it's going nowhere, the actors are all old and fat and still wear the same clothes (except Penny), and the show has devolved from being focused on Lenard and his relationship with Penny/Sheldon to "Old Sheldon" in order to advanced Young Sheldon.

Every time I watch it, all I can think, is Penny just got paid 1 million dollars to say three lines the entire episode.

The only reason it does so well is because there's not much else better than it.  Now they just need to cancel Modern Family...


----------



## mrs.hankIII (Oct 24, 2018)

Eh, let people enjoy things.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 24, 2018)

Braineack said:


> Finepixsl said:
> 
> 
> > Braineack said:
> ...



I find most of the storylines on Modern Family to be a bit stupid but the small moments within the show and some of the background jokes in the scenes are absolutely on point.  

I used to watch TBBT but for me, they are not funny anymore.  All they do is make fun of each other which is kind of mean.


----------



## Braineack (Oct 24, 2018)

There is good writing on modern family for jokes, the story... Not so much.   It's really low-brow physical humor anymore with the mom.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 24, 2018)

Braineack said:


> There is good working on modern family for jokes, the story... Not so much.   It's really low-brow physical humor anymore with the mom.



I think with all sitcoms, what starts out as a bunch of funny "characters" on the show, after a few seasons becomes a bunch of caricatures.  

OP - sorry for the hijack.  To answer your original question - I haven't been watching anything new this season except for one show.  I tend not to watch new shows until they get renewed for season 2 then I decide if I'll get invested but...  the show A Million Little Things had me hooked after watching a preview.


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 25, 2018)

Only new show this season I've been watching is Dick Wolf's "FBI". I like it so far.


----------



## Finepixsl (Oct 25, 2018)

Braineack, you make those statements as though they are facts, when they are merely your opinions, and opinions I totally disagree with.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 25, 2018)

Just about everything posted on the internet is opinion.  Not everyone likes to start their sentences with "I think" or "In my opinion" since that is essentially implied,_ in my opinion!_


----------



## Braineack (Oct 25, 2018)

that's just your opinion!  

Honestly, im surprised most shows make it to TV these days or stay on so long.  Like Grey's Anatomy.

But TBBT is pretty bad, and yes, all they do anymore is insult each other -- or the writers will introduce another pointless/nameless/forgetful girlfriend that wont last more than a season and provided nothing to the story.


----------



## Destin (Oct 25, 2018)

I just finished season 3 of The Man in The High Castle. I’m hooked on it, but hate how long I have to wait for new seasons to be released. 

I’m now in season two of “designated survivor” which I’m really enjoying, though the first season was arguably better than the second. 

Looking for what’s next, since cold weather is upon us and I’ll be watching much more TV these days than I do in the warmer months.


----------



## SquarePeg (Oct 25, 2018)

Destin said:


> I just finished season 3 of The Man in The High Castle. I’m hooked on it, but hate how long I have to wait for new seasons to be released.
> 
> I’m now in season two of “designated survivor” which I’m really enjoying, though the first season was arguably better than the second.
> 
> Looking for what’s next, since cold weather is upon us and I’ll be watching much more TV these days than I do in the warmer months.



I binge watched High Castle 1 & 2 and really liked it but I feel like it was so long ago I forget the entire show and will need a refresher to get back into it.  Also,  I was enjoying it more as a revision of history with the different outcome of WW2 and was disappointed when they left reality for all that other realm stuff.


----------



## Destin (Oct 25, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > I just finished season 3 of The Man in The High Castle. I’m hooked on it, but hate how long I have to wait for new seasons to be released.
> ...



Agreed on both points. I overcame forgetting what had happened by watching a 30 minute summary of seasons 1+2 on YouTube. 

Season 3 goes off a little more towards SiFi, but it didn’t bother me as I thought it would. It sort of fits in with what hitler and the nazis actually may have believed (or at least what is rumored that they believed).


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 26, 2018)

I watch lots of things, including some rubbish......


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2018)

I don't watch any TV shows other than old black & white shows like Andy Griffith, Leave it to Beaver. I am pretty much a baseball, hockey, football guy. I don't know why but TV never really interested me. I like to rent the occasional movie on demand but it has to be something I really want to see. I do watch Later with Jools Holland, the only TV I record other than sports.


----------



## Designer (Oct 26, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I am pretty much a baseball, hockey, football guy.


Yes, at least those are real.  

As I recall, you and I have the same Briggs and Stratton personality disorder, so I know whereof you speak.


----------



## Finepixsl (Oct 26, 2018)

SquarePeg said:


> Just about everything posted on the internet is opinion.  Not everyone likes to start their sentences with "I think" or "In my opinion" since that is essentially implied,_ in my opinion!_



Except that twice I've stated that I disagree, and each time the reply has been in the form of a statement presented as a fact, rather than a difference of opinion.


----------



## Finepixsl (Oct 26, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> I watch lots of things, including some rubbish......



I actually watch almost nothing on TV.

Other than TBBT (which I watch on Catchup), my viewing is by way of DVDs, Blurays, and Youtube.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 26, 2018)

Mayans.


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 27, 2018)

"Bodyguard " a British series. Talk about a suspenseful first 20 minutes. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Me2please (Oct 30, 2018)

stapo49 said:


> "Bodyguard " a British series. Talk about a suspenseful first 20 minutes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


The Goldbergs


----------



## waday (Oct 30, 2018)

I generally disagree with blanket assessments that all TV is bad. Some shows that I'm currently into and/or recently finished:

Great British Bake Off
Doctor Who
Good Place
Superstore
Brooklyn Nine Nine
Haunting of Hill House (finished)
The Detectorists (finished; loved the ending)
Doc Martin (waiting on season 9)
Last Week Tonight with John Oliver
Timeless (recently cancelled, but can't wait for movie)
That doesn't count repeats of older shows that I still watch when on...


----------



## webestang64 (Oct 31, 2018)

waday said:


> Timeless (recently cancelled, but can't wait for movie)



They are making a movie!!??,,,,,,,,,I surely hope!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 31, 2018)

Bodyguard " a British series. Talk about a suspenseful first 20 minutes. 

One of our better ones here in the UK


----------



## pendennis (Oct 31, 2018)

I've taken an interest in the History Channel's "Forged In Fire" series.  Always a pleasure to see how different craftsmen forge and create blades.

My wife has been a fan of NCIS and NCIS NOLA.  To me, though, NCIS is getting a little long in the tooth.  It seems like Gibb's team is venturing more and more into whiz-bang stories, and things not into real NCIS operations.  I liked to watch NCIS NOLA, despite Scott Bakula, and his phony NOLA accent.  They've gone of the deep end, too, only tangentially relating to what NCIS would do.  My wife's a fan of Mark Harmon and Lucas Black.  I think that's the only reason she watches either one.

I tried the new FBI series.  However, Dick Wolf went off the deep end again with his obsession with ultra liberal causes.  Before 15 minutes into the first episode, I'd already figured out that the bad guy was going to be a white supremacist, using innocent black and Puerto Rican gangs for his own end.  Please give me Efrem Zimbalist, Jr., any time!

Blue Bloods is good, although "Danny" grinds me a bit.  I know that they can't have an ensemble cast, but his self-righteousness does wear a bit thin.  Thing is, boss unit is a fan of "The Man".  Has told me numerous times that my minutes are numbered if he ever calls!


----------



## pendennis (Oct 31, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Bodyguard " a British series. Talk about a suspenseful first 20 minutes.
> 
> One of our better ones here in the UK



One of the best of the detective series was "Prime Suspect".  Helen Mirren is excellent, and very easy on the eyes.


----------



## waday (Oct 31, 2018)

webestang64 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Timeless (recently cancelled, but can't wait for movie)
> ...


Yes! More of a “made for TV movie”, but yes! Woohoo! This is exactly like Firefly, if you watched that, as well. Cancelled the show, fans freaked out, and so they made a movie for closure. 

This site says it’ll be on NBC December 20. Timeless Series Finale Gets Air Date, EPs Promise 'Unforgettable Thrill Ride Through Past, Present and Future'


----------



## stapo49 (Oct 31, 2018)

pendennis said:


> Jeff15 said:
> 
> 
> > Bodyguard " a British series. Talk about a suspenseful first 20 minutes.
> ...


So many great British crime series. Minder, The Professionals and Inspector Morse where some of my favourites.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## webestang64 (Nov 1, 2018)

waday said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...




Fantastic! I really liked that show, it was a bit corny at times but was so fun. Another show that got "multiple" TV movies after only one season was Alien Nation.


----------



## Zaphod2319 (Nov 1, 2018)

My family is binge watching 8 years of That 70s show. My wife and I caught shows here and there......we had no idea there was a story arch to the seasons. I didn't say a good story arch. It has been a little more fun because my son is 14 and has been dating the girl he has always been interested in for about 8 months. He gets the humor now.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 1, 2018)

Dark Heart.........


----------



## ayen (Nov 12, 2018)

webestang64 said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Timeless (recently cancelled, but can't wait for movie)
> ...


There is a movie. Older than the show...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-A510F met Tapatalk


----------



## tecboy (Nov 15, 2018)

I’m binge watching the Chilling Adventures of Sabrina.  It is like Harry Potter in much darker and devil worshiping.


----------



## bosuzoku27 (Dec 11, 2018)

Not new shows, but since baseball season here ended, been watching several shows:
Space Battleship Yamato 2199
Space Battleship Yamato 2202
Star Wars: Rebels

I guess aside from movies, the real life action stuff hasn't attracted me.


----------



## tecboy (Dec 11, 2018)

I’m disappointed the Daredevil just cancelled on Netflix!


----------



## Zaphod2319 (Dec 11, 2018)

If any of you have not watched The Last Kingdom yet on Netflix, it is pretty awesome.


----------



## shane.haumpton (Dec 12, 2018)

Bad Santa


----------



## stapo49 (Dec 12, 2018)

The Sinner series 1 & 2. Talk about dark. Some great writing and acting in these.





Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------

